# Can you hear from spirits?



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 4, 2012)

Something really weird has been going on. I didnt really want to bring it up on here because I didnt thin kanyone would understand but here goes.

Since oct I've been hearing the voice of my Uncle who passed away 2-3 yrs ago. We were extremely close. I was like a daughter to him and it was the first person I lost that I really felt pain for. 

I had never dreamt of him in his life only after he died. He would always be comfortimg me and telling me I can't go where he is.(i was extremely suicidal)

At my worst I started hearing his voice and he would give me information about what to do. He would comfort me and pyush me to get past my anxieties. Also weird things are happening. 

For instance I had this urge to talk to my aunt Verena( his wife) and tell her to get 3 rosaries. I told her I was hearing from uncle lee and he's pushing me to get better. I had no idea but I wrote to her on his birthday. She was in tears. She knew at that point that I was really hearing from him and told me to listen to him and god. 

Then I had another incident where I really felt I needed to tell her something. So I wrote her another email and this is what it said.

God is telling me something. I'm coming out and he's using uncle lee to get to me. The devil has been trying to steal my soul. And god is using uncle lee to get to me. If this is unclee lee he wants to tell you someting. He loves you with all his heart. and he is with you and the kids. He will never leave you behind just like he never left me. I wrote you on his birthday i heard. I didnt know it was his birthday but everything happens for a reason. He was sending a message to you. To be strong. he is with you. and guides you still today. hes at peace and knows you will be too. When you dont know what to do go to him for reassurance. I just had to tell you that. If you dont get it just chalk it up to me being crazy. but i'm coming out. and my spiritual father is the one getting me there. You know you would hear from him again. and you know that you two were my second parents. I love you all. And died so i could be made whole. In the fathers name. 

She called me in tears. She said she was just praying the rosary and asking for strength. She had been thinkning of Uncle Lee and then I wrote that to her. We talked for a long time. 

What do you think? Can you hear from spirits of deceased loved ones?


----------



## PinkPeony (Mar 4, 2012)

That is an interesting question. I have been listening to Salt and Light radio they talk alot about question of spirits and the priests unanimously say spirits, clairvoyance and other supernatural powers almost never come from god.
If that's the case in your situation is hard to judge from the distance.
I'd recommend talking with your local priest immediately.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Mar 4, 2012)

I definitely believe you. I never heard any spirits. Im glad he is stirring you in the right direction.

I hear of people saying that they hear from their deceased love ones.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 4, 2012)

I definitely believe you as well.  I believe _some_ of us can sense or actually hear from deceased loved ones.  I never heard from one, but I believe I sensed my brother after he passed.  I remember listening to a gospel song and then getting this deep sinking feeling that he was no longer alive.  When I called my mother to ask if he was alive, she said he had passed.  There have been relatives who said they've actually spoken to him after he passed.  So yes, I believe you.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

Dear BronxJazzy...

Because you mentioned the word 'suicide', I am being very careful to let you know that this is coming to you very gently.   There is absolutely no harshness nor is there any ounce of criticism towards you.    

I will not sugar coat the answer to your question.    The answer is "NO" we cannot hear the voices of our 'passed' loved ones.    The voices and/or visions of a passed loved one that one 'hears or sees' is that of a 'Familiar Spirit'.

These are demonic spirits who are 'familiar' with your life and the lives of loved ones passed.    It does not matter how many times, these voices or visions refer to God, that is how they get 'you' to listen to them and to 'believe' them.

*Note:   When a 'stranger' wants to 'kidnap' a child, he will easily win their trust, by saying, 'Your Mommie sent me to take you home", or "Your Mommie says it's okay to come with me..."  *

satan uses these very same tactics...he originated them, for he is a 'Master Deceiver', knowing that when people hear 'God sent me' or God says', that they will listen and believe the deception. 

The voices you hear are not from God.   The Bible calls them 'familiar spirits'.   

Jesus said, "My sheep know my voice and the voice of the 'stranger' they shall not follow.'

We do not communicate with the dead; their voices and visions are 'silenced' from the earth realm.    We may have loving memories of them, however there is no further communication with them, as it is not coming from God.  

There are mediums, witches, spirtual readers, who take full advantage of those grieving for passed loved ones.   Anyone who has a loved one who has passed away, will go to almost any degree, to maintain contact with their loved one; they will fall prey to anything that eases the pain of being without them or anything to keep them in denial that the person has truly passed on. 

A familiar spirit has been sending messages to your aunt knowing what she will respond to; a spirit that is familiar with each of you is able to deceive you with messages which relating to the life that once lived among you here on earth and still alive in your hearts. 

You're going to have to deny this spirit further communications with you and your aunt.   Go to your Pastor for prayer, stay in the Word of God and arm yourself with what the Bible teaches about familiar spirits and communication with the 'dead'.    Do your research; there's no other way for you to 'believe' and learn and to know this for yourself.     

No matter how much information I could post by way of links and Bible verses, YOU MUST STUDY this on your own, and in a serious Bible Study with your Church for you to 'get it' and to allow it to be exposed in your heart and to protect you from further deceptions.   

Father in the name of Jesus... I thank you for protecting and setting Bronx Jazzy from all manner of deception and most of all, for healing her and her Aunt Verena's broken heart over the passing of their loved one... Uncle Lee.    

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 4, 2012)

Shimmie,
I have a few questions about this as well. I was having a discussion with my boyfriend and I stated that "I believe that spirits and demons are one in the same." 

I continued to say that I believe there are angels and there are spirits (demons). 

What's your take on this? 

He didn't agree with me because he said he felt that there were "good spirits." 

From what I have read in the bible, so far, once we die, our spirits are reunited with the Lord. Right? 

Also, what happens when we meet a person that we feel has a _kindred_ spirit but we later find out they are not a Christian but they are still a  nice person?

Does this kinship still exist or do we end up forging a relationship?


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 4, 2012)

Shimmie:

You share so much wisdom.


----------



## auparavant (Mar 4, 2012)

Depends if it's the communion of the saints or something demonic.  There is a big difference in between.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 4, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Dear @BronxJazzy...
> 
> Because you mentioned the word 'suicide', I am being very careful to let you know that this is coming to you very gently. There is absolutely no harshness nor is there any ounce of criticism towards you.
> 
> ...


 
Agree with this. OP this is wisdom.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 4, 2012)

I really dont think its demonic. I wanted to kill myself for the longest time and it was actually the voice that talked me out of it the last time i wanted to. The voice is exactly the same as my deceased uncle. Then the stuff with writing to my aunt on his birthday. I felt she needed rosaries and come to find out he died holding onto one. She also told me she sees him in her house sometimes. Its a very gentle and loving feeling I feel when I talk with him. He's the one that pushes me to get out and get past my fears. Never lied to me only told me the truth in love. I do think that you can choose to help a family member when you are gone. YOu dont just have to stay in heaven chit chatting it up with the other angels. 

I have no idea why some believe there cant be good spirits. If you believe in god and the devil than you know there are two types of spirits. Or there would be no such thing as the holy spirit.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

delitefulmane said:


> Shimmie,
> I have a few questions about this as well.



  Hi delitefulmane.      My answers are in blue:  

*delitefulmane's Question:  

    I was having a discussion with my boyfriend and I stated that "I believe that spirits and demons are one in the same."   I continued to say that I believe there are angels and there are spirits (demons).  What's your take on this? *

*Shimmie's Reply:* 

demons are evil spirits; spirits of wickedness.    

The One true honourable spirit is the Holy Spirit.   

* delitefulmane's Question:  

He didn't agree with me because he said he felt that there were "good spirits." *

 *Shimmie's Reply: * 

A 'spirit' means ' to be without an earthen body.   Our spirits are clothed with an earthen body (flesh and blood).   One has to be very careful when they consider 'good spirits' versus bad spirits.    While angels have been called 'spirits' the Word of God cautions us to 'Try the spririts to see if they be of God."     

We have to be careful when making a comparison of good spirit vs a bad spirit, as it falls too closely to comparing a bad witch vs a good witch, where there is no such thing as a good witch.   When it comes to the spiritual realm, we have to be in tune to God's Word and to the Holy Spirit to be extremely discerning of it's origin and it's intent and influence.  

*delitefulmane's Question:  :   

From what I have read in the bible, so far, once we die, our spirits are reunited with the Lord. Right? *

*Shimmie's Reply: * 

The Bible says, "... to be absent from the body is to be present with the Lord..."

*delitefulmane's Question: 

Also, what happens when we meet a person that we feel has a kindred spirit but we later find out they are not a Christian but they are still a  nice person?   Does this kinship still exist or do we end up forging a relationship?* 

 *Shimmie's Reply: * 

There are many people in our lives that have good hearts and good and loving characters and are not serving Jesus.   Before many of us were saved, we were still kind and loving people, we simply did not have a relationship with God.   

Before I was 'saved', there were many people in my personal life (family, friends, etc.)  who knew Jesus and were honouring Him as Lord, yet they still embraced me into their hearts and into their lives.  

One of my best friends, stayed my friend through all of my sin, and when I was 'saved', she shared that she had known Jesus and had been praying for me all along.      

The key is to not allow our lives to be 'lead into temptation', to not agree with the lives of those not in Christ Jesus.    We are 'there' to serve as a love and as a 'light' to lead them to the Lord.   

There are people in my life from all backgrounds, other religions, other races, other lifestyles, and they are just as kind and as loving as those who are Christians, and in many cases, even more caring and loving; yet, I live as a love and a Light to them.    They know me and they respect that my life is different, they are not offended, by my difference because they know that I love them.    

Our responsibility is to stay on the path of Jesus.   Not participate in sin, and pray that they are lead to know and love Jesus with all of their hearts.  

God will always speak to your heart about relationships.   God also knows how to separate us from those who are not meant to be in our lives.   

Hope this helps.    I'm going to tag some other members who have excellent answers to share.  

*Ladies... I need your help to 'love' our sister [OP] through this.   Each of you have so much wisdom to share.   Please 'love' her through this.   No lectures, just love and testimonies.  

I'm drawing a blank with spelling names in the 'mentions', so please add anyone to the 'tag' list.   I'm not leaving anyone out on purpose.   I'm just drawing a blank.  Please forgive me... Thanks so much.  *

Laela, Iwanthealthyhair67; Nice & Wavy, sidney, Health&hair28; TraciChanel, Sashaa08, mrselle,  nicola.kirwan, mst1908, Prudent1; lissa08, GoddessMaker, kila82 .........
PinkPebbles, MSee,  Nina_S, hanna_light, InVue, Choisie, BrandNew, Sharpened, LatterGlory, gn1g, Poohbear, SummerSolstice, nathansgirl, Spring, blazingthru, divya, humility1990

There are many, many more valuable responses from many more of our members here in our Christian Forum.    So I'm literally calling for *everyone* *especially those I haven't listed above*.... to please post and share on this subject.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Shimmie:
> 
> You share so much wisdom.



 

loolalooh... you share so much Love ...


----------



## kila82 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a friend's experience to share...

My friend was dating a guy who says he heard a familiar voice telling him to come to God.

That same familiar voice told him to kill his father. 

It started with positive suggestions then gently nudged him to kill is father. He was so confused,  the voice sounded so credible, familiar and right. If coming to God was the right thing to do they why wasn't killing his father the right thing? This voice to advantage of him because it "knew" he had an EXTREMELY strained relationship with his dad and it also knew he wanted to get closer to God. The whole situation was surreal.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

BronxJazzy said:


> I really dont think its demonic. I wanted to kill myself for the longest time and it was actually the voice that talked me out of it the last time i wanted to. The voice is exactly the same as my deceased uncle. Then the stuff with writing to my aunt on his birthday. I felt she needed rosaries and come to find out he died holding onto one. She also told me she sees him in her house sometimes. Its a very gentle and loving feeling I feel when I talk with him. He's the one that pushes me to get out and get past my fears. Never lied to me only told me the truth in love. I do think that you can choose to help a family member when you are gone. YOu dont just have to stay in heaven chit chatting it up with the other angels.
> 
> I have no idea why some believe there cant be good spirits. If you believe in god and the devil than you know there are two types of spirits. Or there would be no such thing as the holy spirit.



Baby... this is how satan 'deceives'.  he comes in as 'a friend', a family member; his intent is to comfort you with 'his' voice [in the form of your uncle's voice and manner], and once he has your 'trust', he'll be able to deceive you in other areas of your life.    

It's like a man, who sets you up in a relationship to trust him, he knows the words and the 'voice' that you will listen to , that voice that you will 'yield' to; once he has your trust, he uses you for his advantage.   satan's sole purpose is to mislead and misguide us 'away' from God.    

The 'dead' do not speak.     Precious one... the 'dead' do not speak.  Only demons speak as imitators of those who have passed on.   

I know it seems that a demon would not possibly prevent you from harming yourself.  This is what satan wants you to think.   he's playing 'yoyo' with folks. satan plants the spirit of suicide in one's mind, then he yanks it back up, putting in reserve...  

I'm going to allow the other members to come in and minister more love to you on this matter.   In the meantime, I am going to be in prayer for you.  It is obvious that God has a special plan for your life and satan is trying to get in front of God's voice to prevent you from following the plan and destiny that God has for you.    satan is jealous of what God has for you... we have to dispel his lies which have been whispered into your ears. 

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

kila82 said:


> I have a friend's experience to share...
> 
> My friend was dating a guy who says he heard a familiar voice telling him to come to God.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much kila82 ...   

satan is a master of creating confusion and every evil work to follow... 


BronxJazzy... 'we' love you.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 4, 2012)

BronxJazzy: I know sometimes it takes more than what others are saying to believe it for ourselves.  Wisdom was shared above, but if you must believe it for yourself, then do as in John:



> _*1 John 4*
> 1 Dear friends, *do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God*_



I found a link of Pastor John MacArthur talking about "How to Test the Spirits".  Please listen to it: http://www.gty.org/resources/Sermons/62-33


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> @BronxJazzy: I know sometimes it takes more than what others are saying to believe it for ourselves. Wisdom was shared above, but if you must believe it for yourself, then do as in John:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a link of Pastor John MacArthur talking about "How to Test the Spirits". Please listen to it: http://www.gty.org/resources/Sermons/62-33


 Thank you for posting that scripture. SO the bible does say some spirits come from god. Just test the spirit first.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 4, 2012)

Kinda of short on time I will add that Satan is a deceiver. He will masquerade as an angel of light to deceive. Causing people to believe things in which God is against. Just like in the garden. 

For such [are] false apostles, *deceitful workers*, transforming themselves into the apostles of Christ. And *no marvel*; for *Satan himself is transformed into an angel of light*. 
2 Corinthians 11:13-14 (KJV)

Scriptures in which God makes it clear that His people are not to deal with those that have communication with the dead or consulting the dead on behalf of the living. It is dangerous. It is demonic. 

*Deuteronomy 18:10-13
*Let no one be found among you who sacrifices his son or daughter in the fire, who practices divination or sorcery, interprets omens, engages in witchcraft, or casts spells, or who is a medium or spiritist* or who consults the dead*. Anyone who does these things is detestable to the LORD, and because of these detestable practices the LORD your God will drive out those nations before you. You must be blameless before the LORD your God

For the living know that they shall die: *but the dead know not any thing*, neither have they any more a reward; for the memory of them is forgotten. Also their love, and their hatred, and their envy, is now perished; *neither have they any more a portion for ever in any [thing] that is done under the sun.*
*Ecclesiastes 9:5-6 (KJV)
*
When they say to you, "Consult the mediums and the spiritists who whisper and mutter," *should not a people consult their God? {Should they} {consult} the dead on behalf of the living? 
Isaiah 8:19 (NAS)*


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> @BronxJazzy: I know sometimes it takes more than what others are saying to believe it for ourselves. Wisdom was shared above, but if you must believe it for yourself, then do as in John:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a link of Pastor John MacArthur talking about "How to Test the Spirits". Please listen to it: http://www.gty.org/resources/Sermons/62-33


 
The only Spirit we should be in connection with is the Holy Spirit, which is God's Spirit. This is saying test the spirits to see if it is God's Spirit or evil spirits. 


*John 14:26*
_But the Counselor, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, will teach you all things and will remind you of everything I have said to you._ (NIV)

*John 15:26*
_[Jesus speaking] When the Counselor comes, whom I will send to you from the Father, the Spirit of truth who goes out from the Father, he will testify about me._ (NIV)

*John 16:13*
_But when he, the Spirit of truth, comes, he will guide you into all truth. He will not speak on his own; he will speak only what he hears, and he will tell you what is yet to come._ (NIV)


----------



## aribell (Mar 4, 2012)

BronxJazzy said:


> I really dont think its demonic. I wanted to kill myself for the longest time and it was actually the voice that talked me out of it the last time i wanted to. The voice is exactly the same as my deceased uncle. Then the stuff with writing to my aunt on his birthday. I felt she needed rosaries and come to find out he died holding onto one. She also told me she sees him in her house sometimes. Its a very gentle and loving feeling I feel when I talk with him. He's the one that pushes me to get out and get past my fears. Never lied to me only told me the truth in love. I do think that you can choose to help a family member when you are gone. YOu dont just have to stay in heaven chit chatting it up with the other angels.
> 
> I have no idea why some believe there cant be good spirits. If you believe in god and the devil than you know there are two types of spirits. Or there would be no such thing as the holy spirit.




I am very glad that you have gotten through your dark moments.  I hope that your days only continue to get brighter and brighter.  

I must agree with Shimmie's post wholeheartedly and also point you to the other thread that was recently bumped in the CF, called "Familiar Spirits".  There is more information there.  I know that it can seem like people are being reactionary to something they don't understand, but when we look at Scripture and really reflect on where the experience leads us, we have reason to be cautious.

I'll lay out a few principles that you can judge for yourself.  You mentioned that you don’t believe the spirit is demonic.  I would say that the Lord does not only forbid consulting with familiar (demonic) spirits, but also the spirits of those who have passed away.  That is called “necromancy,” which Scripture speaks against.  (Deuteronomy 18:10-11)  There is also the example of Saul and the witch at Endor, where Saul asked the woman to call up Samuel.  At that time, mediums and spiritists had been cast out of the land, because they were contrary to God. (1 Samuel 28:9)  By listening to this spirit and communicating its messages, you are acting as a medium.

Ultimately, this will be an issue of obedience versus disobedience for you.  God has been clear about not consulting with the dead, and it is up to us to obey.  I know that you feel comforted by this spirit, but should also add what 2 Corinthians says, that Satan disguises himself as an angel of light (2 Cor. 11:14)  Truthfully, you cannot know what it is you are communicating with for sure.  Because it is a spirit, you can only know how it is presenting itself to you, not what it really is.  It is easier to believe the best because of the good feelings it has brought, but I think it’s important to reflect on where this is leading you.  If you continued to open yourself up to spirits that speak comforting things, you would be a medium, someone who consults with familiar spirits and with the dead.  If nothing else, I’d just encourage you to look at the verses that were mentioned and pray for sharpened discernment.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 4, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> The only Spirit we should be in connection with is the Holy Spirit, which is God's Spirit. This is saying test the spirits to see if it is God's Spirit or evil spirits.
> 
> 
> *John 14:26*
> ...



I understand.  I'd prefer for her to heed what everyone has said, but if she doesn't, at the very least, she should test the spirit.  I shared the link and Scripture to offer her that last option.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> I understand. I'd prefer for her to heed what everyone has said, but if she doesn't, at the very least, she should test the spirit. I shared the link and Scripture to offer her that last option.


 
Sorry, I quoted your post by mistake. loolalooh


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

Health&hair28 and Nicola.kirwan ....  

Thank you ...  :Rose:


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> I found a link of Pastor John MacArthur talking about "How to Test the Spirits".  Please listen to it: [url]http://www.gty.org/resources/Sermons/62-33[/url][/QUOTE]
> [USER=46367]loolalooh,
> Thank you for sharing this link! This has helped my understanding greatly!
> 
> ...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Shimmie for the love and support. Your prayers are more than welcomed. I know whenever I feel in fear I put my rosary on and pray our father. I feel like I'm in a good place. I just wanted some outside perspective. You all gave me alot to think about.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

delitefulmane said:


> loolalooh,
> Thank you for sharing this link! This has helped my understanding greatly!
> 
> 
> ...



  Right back at you and 'boyfriend'.   Tell him we're not ganging up on him.     We love him for loving you.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

BronxJazzy said:


> Thanks Shimmie for the love and support. Your prayers are more than welcomed. I know whenever I feel in fear I put my rosary on and pray our father. I feel like I'm in a good place. I just wanted some outside perspective. You all gave me alot to think about.



Anytime, sis.  Anytime.    I had to 'pull away' and ask for help from our other sisters here.    I go hard on certain topics [this is one of them] and it ends up looking 'personal'.     

I didn't want you to feel my 'wrath' against the devil.   and think it was against you.    

Come to our Prayer Line when you can.   We're there for you.  

Take care, Precious Bronx... I'm so glad you are still here with us upon this earth.  Please don't ever leave.


----------



## Laela (Mar 4, 2012)

------------------------


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 4, 2012)

This thread has been very enlightening.  It is not unusual for certain Christians (including myself) to fall into this belief that we can hear from loved ones.  *All the more reason why should be studious of the Word.*  A couple of the Scriptures mentioned (the ones in Deut. and 2 Cor.) are some I had never read before.  A few verses with such a big message and warning behind them.

After my brother's passing and getting that 'nudge' that he passed, my mother asked if I could hear from him.  *I felt bad that I couldn't, but reading all of this, I shouldn't have felt bad.*  You ladies have blessed me as well.  *Thank you all.*


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> This thread has been very enlightening.  It is not unusual for certain Christians (including myself) to fall into this belief that we can hear from loved ones.  *All the more reason why should be studious of the Word.*  A couple of the Scriptures mentioned (the ones in Deut. and 2 Cor.) are some I had never read before.  A few verses with such a big message and warning behind them.
> 
> After my brother's passing and getting that 'nudge' that he passed, my mother asked if I could hear from him.  *I felt bad that I couldn't, but reading all of this, I shouldn't have felt bad.*  You ladies have blessed me as well.  *Thank you all.*



I'm sorry about your brother's passing...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> This thread has been very enlightening.  It is not unusual for certain Christians (including myself) to fall into this belief that we can hear from loved ones.  *All the more reason why should be studious of the Word.*  A couple of the Scriptures mentioned (the ones in Deut. and 2 Cor.) are some I had never read before.  A few verses with such a big message and warning behind them.
> 
> After my brother's passing and getting that 'nudge' that he passed, my mother asked if I could hear from him.  *I felt bad that I couldn't, but reading all of this, I shouldn't have felt bad.*  You ladies have blessed me as well.  *Thank you all.*



Thank you Laela ...


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 4, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I'm sorry about your brother's passing...



Thank you, Shimmie.  He is with the Lord.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you to all who posted Bible verses and gave feedback on this.  I've had questions for a while and just didn't know how to ask the question.  Off to read the some of the verses posted and will be back with some questions that I've had.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 5, 2012)

Couldnt have said it any better. This is truth!! Shimmie




Shimmie said:


> Dear @BronxJazzy...
> 
> Because you mentioned the word 'suicide', I am being very careful to let you know that this is coming to you very gently. There is absolutely no harshness nor is there any ounce of criticism towards you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Couldnt have said it any better. This is truth!! @Shimmie


I'm with you....I couldn't have said it any better.  All of you ladies who responded did so with love and support for our sister.

Praise the name of the Lord!


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry I'm late posting!To answer your question yes it is possible to hear from spirits but it is _not_ something God endorses. I was going to mention the same example from the word about the witch of Endor and Saul that nicolakirwan mentioned. I was also going to remind you of the prayer line OP but Shimmie has done that too. This is a time to allow fellow believers to love on you until your time of mourning has passed and you are stronger. My heart breaks for you and your family in the loss of your uncle. Death can _seem_ so final. I have prayed for you, will continue to do so too that you will find God's truth as it applies to this topic. You have likely helped so many by asking your questions whether you know it or not. I thanked those posts I'm in agreement with. We should spend a modest amount of time reflecting on our pasts so as not to repeat the same mistakes and to remain grateful for the changes God has made in us but the majority of our time should be spent looking forward. All of us are sometimes guilty of letting our priests, pastors, teachers, whoever read _from_ the word _to_ us. *We* have to study ourselves. *We* are responsible for our spiritual growth and development first and foremost.
Here is a very potent future promise from scripture. One day our hearts will not hurt as we remember those gone before us.
Rev 21:3-4 says
3 And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, “Behold, the dwelling place[a] of God is with man. He will dwell with them, and they will be his people,* and God himself will be with them as their God.[c] 4  He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.” *


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 5, 2012)

The only spirit we need to listen to is the Holy Spirit. It will always line up with God's word


----------



## mrselle (Mar 5, 2012)

This thread is timely because I've had some questions lately and the scriptures posted in this thread have been a tremendous help to me.  I still have some questions though.  My grandfather passed away almost two years ago.  My grandmother says that she has had dreams of him coming through the door and he looks happy.  My mother-in-law has dreamed of my husband's father (they were divorced) and she told me that he told her that he is ok and happy.  Are these dreams the devil taking advantage of their sadness?


----------



## auparavant (Mar 5, 2012)

BronxJazzy said:


> I really dont think its demonic. I wanted to kill myself for the longest time and it was actually the voice that talked me out of it the last time i wanted to. The voice is exactly the same as my deceased uncle. Then the stuff with writing to my aunt on his birthday. I felt she needed rosaries and come to find out he died holding onto one. She also told me she sees him in her house sometimes. Its a very gentle and loving feeling I feel when I talk with him. He's the one that pushes me to get out and get past my fears. Never lied to me only told me the truth in love. I do think that you can choose to help a family member when you are gone. YOu dont just have to stay in heaven chit chatting it up with the other angels.
> 
> I have no idea why some believe there cant be good spirits. If you believe in god and the devil than you know there are two types of spirits. Or there would be no such thing as the holy spirit.




Are you catholic?  You mentioned rosaries.  If you are, your first step is to consult the catechism.  It's online if you don't have a book.  

http://www.scborromeo.org/ccc.htm

http://www.americancatholic.org/e-News/FriarJack/fj111507.asp
So it is that the union of the wayfarers with the brethren who sleep in the peace of Christ is in no way interrupted, but on the contrary, according to the constant faith of the Church, this union is reinforced by an exchange of spiritual goods. Being more closely united to Christ, those who dwell in heaven (saints) fix the whole Church more firmly in holiness....They do not cease to intercede with the Father for us, as they proffer the merits which they acquired on earth through the one mediator between God and men, Christ Jesus....So by their fraternal concern is our weakness greatly helped. (CCC, #955-956)


----------



## MSee (Mar 5, 2012)

BronxJazzy I'm so sorry for your loss. It has obviously left an open wound and I pray God heals you. That wound however, could be a door for the enemy to creep in and deceive you.

I believe you already sense something not being right with what you are experiencing or you would probably not be seeking answers in this forum. You have already gotten very good responses and I know they will help you in days to come. Prudent1 reminded me of my life with her words and I keep retyping this post because there's something I seem to want to tell you but it's just not coming out right or it may not be the right time. Just know that you are being prayed for.

I'll join with the other ladies and encourage you to pray and ask God for truth and get into the word for yourself and know that you can ask help here anytime.

Shimmie I must admit when I read your first post I was thanking God for you. I thank God for the scriptures that gives clarity on this issue.


----------



## MSee (Mar 5, 2012)

mrselle said:


> This thread is timely because I've had some questions lately and the scriptures posted in this thread have been a tremendous help to me. I still have some questions though. My grandfather passed away almost two years ago. My grandmother says that she has had dreams of him coming through the door and he looks happy. My mother-in-law has dreamed of my husband's father (they were divorced) and she told me that he told her that he is ok and happy. Are these dreams the devil taking advantage of their sadness?


 
May be or may be not. Sometimes we dream about things we think about a lot and that's just as a result of our thoughts and nothing else. However, I have read somewhere, that the devil can try and mimic God by using dreams to talk to and influence people.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2012)

MSee said:


> May be or may be not. Sometimes we dream about things we think about a lot and that's just as a result of our thoughts and nothing else. However, I have read somewhere, that
> 
> *the devil can try and mimic God by using dreams to talk to and influence people.*



This is true.     Two examples are the orignators of the Jehovah's Witness and the Morman religions.    Both 'heard' from God, however the deception is that what they heard is not in line with scripture.   They deny the Diety of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> This thread has been very enlightening.  It is not unusual for certain Christians (including myself) to fall into this belief that we can hear from loved ones.
> 
> *All the more reason why should be studious of the Word. *
> 
> ...



At the bolded... thank you    We MUST study, we MUST educate ourselves, we MUST study God's Word so that we can fully understand.    Of course we learn from each other and we're supposed to, we are to fellowship with one another and not forsake the gathering of ourselves with each other.    We still have to read and learn and especially pray, for understanding.   

We must Study to show ourselves approved... (God's Word).


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2012)

MSee said:


> [USER=12537]Shimmie * I must admit when I read your first post I was thanking God for you. *



Well did you change your mind...?    

  Thanks Love.   I was reading the words in your post, 'first and  'was'.

Thanks for coming in to share.  The message you posted to BronxJazzy is so loving and filled with sincere compassion.   I have to admit I was fearful of pressing this topic further because it is such a fragile situation.   

Each of you came in with right message and most definitely in love.   

I praise God for each of you.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't remember audibly hearing any spirits but I have sensed spirits and I have seen some. I feel led to share this: I was babysitting my nephew at his stepfather's house. I have never been comfortable at that house because I always felt something dark there. Well, my nephew was probably about 12-14 months old and we were sitting in the front room. As I walked to the kitchen I saw a dark shadow at the top of the stairs. I tried to ignore it and went back to the front room and sat with my nephew. Out of the corner of my eye, I could see the dark shadow at the base of the stairs. I gasped "Jesus" and grabbed my nephew. At that moment, the scent of my grandmother's perfume filled the room. At that time, she had been dead for at least 15 years. She was a powerful prayer warrior and an annointed woman. Her perfume was a unique mixture of perfume oils and nobody else smelled the way she did. I do not believe that she was in the room with me-she is in Heaven. However, the Spirit and my angels did not want me to fear (in the bible God's messengers are always saying "fear not"). They knew that the smell would let me know that I was not alone and that me and my nephew were being fiercely protected. The smell lingered and the shadow went back to the top of the stairs and disappeared. The smell lingered until my heart stopped racing and I finally calmed down.  Again, I do not believe that it was my grandmother's spirit as she is in Heaven. The perfume of my grandmother was a nonthreatening way to show me, "We are here. We are always here with you. Don't ever be afraid. Even though you can't always see us/feel us/hear us; we are here." I believe that these were my guardian angels and my nephew's guardian angels of "revealing" their presence. Could the devil or a demon mimic my grandmother's scent? I believe that they could. Could they mimic the peace that passes all understanding, that "cast your cares on me/behold I've already overcome the world/nothing shall by any means harm you"? NO WAY. 


For those who are on the prayer line, the nephew I am referring to in the above paragraph is the same one we prayed over a few weeks ago. God clearly has a purpose for his life!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel I should add that even with God's protection, you shouldn't intentionally put yourself in harm's way. As soon as my sister returned I told her I would never again watch my nephew in that house. I later learned that darkness was attached to somebody living at that house-that person would vehemently deny that anything was wrong, that we were crazy for seeing things, that it was probably the spirit of one of his relatives (like a grandfather)-maybe that is how it appeared to them, but that is certainly NOT who it was.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2012)

mrselle said:


> Thank you to all who posted Bible verses and gave feedback on this.  I've had questions for a while and just didn't know how to ask the question.  Off to read the some of the verses posted and will be back with some questions that I've had.





Alicialynn86 said:


> Couldnt have said it any better. This is truth!! Shimmie





Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm with you....I couldn't have said it any better.  All of you ladies who responded did so with love and support for our sister.
> 
> Praise the name of the Lord!





Prudent1 said:


> Sorry I'm late posting!To answer your question yes it is possible to hear from spirits but it is _not_ something God endorses. I was going to mention the same example from the word about the witch of Endor and Saul that nicolakirwan mentioned. I was also going to remind you of the prayer line OP but Shimmie has done that too. This is a time to allow fellow believers to love on you until your time of mourning has passed and you are stronger. My heart breaks for you and your family in the loss of your uncle. Death can _seem_ so final. I have prayed for you, will continue to do so too that you will find God's truth as it applies to this topic. You have likely helped so many by asking your questions whether you know it or not. I thanked those posts I'm in agreement with. We should spend a modest amount of time reflecting on our pasts so as not to repeat the same mistakes and to remain grateful for the changes God has made in us but the majority of our time should be spent looking forward. All of us are sometimes guilty of letting our priests, pastors, teachers, whoever read _from_ the word _to_ us. *We* have to study ourselves. *We* are responsible for our spiritual growth and development first and foremost.
> Here is a very potent future promise from scripture. One day our hearts will not hurt as we remember those gone before us.
> Rev 21:3-4 says
> 3 And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, “Behold, the dwelling place[a] of God is with man. He will dwell with them, and they will be his people,* and God himself will be with them as their God.[c] 4  He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.” *


*



Alicialynn86 said:



			The only spirit we need to listen to is the Holy Spirit. It will always line up with God's word
		
Click to expand...




MSee said:



BronxJazzy I'm so sorry for your loss. It has obviously left an open wound and I pray God heals you. That wound however, could be a door for the enemy to creep in and deceive you.

I believe you already sense something not being right with what you are experiencing or you would probably not be seeking answers in this forum. You have already gotten very good responses and I know they will help you in days to come. Prudent1 reminded me of my life with her words and I keep retyping this post because there's something I seem to want to tell you but it's just not coming out right or it may not be the right time. Just know that you are being prayed for.

I'll join with the other ladies and encourage you to pray and ask God for truth and get into the word for yourself and know that you can ask help here anytime.

Shimmie I must admit when I read your first post I was thanking God for you. I thank God for the scriptures that gives clarity on this issue.
		
Click to expand...


If I missed anyone to 'quote' and to say 'Thanks' to , please forgive me, it's not intentional.   I've been multi-tasking and trying to keep up.   

Therefore, again and again, I thank all of you for coming in to share your love for our sister BronxJazzy.   

The devil is NOT going to prevail in this.   Not on God's watch ........nor 'ours'...    

Jesus is Lord over each of our hearts, minds, our bodies and souls....  Praise God forever!  Amen.

Father God,  "... that which 'I' do not see, teach thou me, where I have sinned, [errored, been deceived], I will sin no more. "   (34:32)

In Jesus' Name, I pray ... Amen.  

The scripture above from Job 34:32   is just ....... Awesome!   I love it.*


----------



## auparavant (Mar 5, 2012)

^^^I only post once in awhile (today is a record now) in this forum as I mentioned previously (have several reason) but I will post when I think that something is important enough for me to participate in.  It could be that there was something evil in the home and that at the moment you sensed your grandmother and her perfume, there were there protecting you.  I'm not sure, but why the "dark shadow?"  I know that the devil can use light as well.  

As far as I know, we have one guardian angel appointed to us when we are born...will have to check to make sure.  I believe G-d allows us to sense the intercession of our relatives and others who are in G-d's grace.  As far as dark shadows and instilling fear and senses of dread, it's probably not from G-d.  I've experienced quite a few apparitions as well as demonic oppression.  I wasn't afraid when it was from G-d.  That's why I'm thinking the dark shadow might have been evil but that G-d allowed you to experience the intercession of your grandmother as she was praying for you.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2012)

Sashaa08 said:


> I don't remember audibly hearing any spirits but I have sensed spirits and I have seen some.
> 
> I feel led to share this: I was babysitting my nephew at his stepfather's house. I have never been comfortable at that house because I always felt something dark there.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sashaa for coming in.   I have no doubt that with your Grandmom's passing that the spirits of darkness were 'trying' you, as the power of her presence was no longer there 'physically' to disband them.    However, you knew to call on the name of Jesus of whom demons tremble in terror and know to back off, least they die before their time, which is their biggest fear.   

Also, demons are known to disperse scents, especially in darkness.   

I can't help but feel 'mad' for how dare they try and mess with you, Sashaa?  I was sitting here reading like this    and ready to do this :hardslap: , letting them know don't mess with Sashaa and Baby "J" whose no longer a baby...  (smiles  and  wink).


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> ^^^I only post once in awhile (today is a record now) in this forum as I mentioned previously (have several reason) but I will post when I think that something is important enough for me to participate in.  It could be that there was something evil in the home and that at the moment you sensed your grandmother and her perfume, there were there protecting you.  I'm not sure, but why the "dark shadow?"  I know that the devil can use light as well.
> 
> As far as I know, we have one guardian angel appointed to us when we are born...will have to check to make sure.  I believe G-d allows us to sense the intercession of our relatives and others who are in G-d's grace.  As far as dark shadows and instilling fear and senses of dread, it's probably not from G-d.  I've experienced quite a few apparitions as well as demonic oppression.  I wasn't afraid when it was from G-d.  That's why I'm thinking the dark shadow might have been evil but that G-d allowed you to experience the intercession of your grandmother as she was praying for you.



I noticed that I never thanked you for sharing you love in this thread for BronxJazzy.   

However, auparavant, thank you so much.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 5, 2012)

Amen .....



Shimmie said:


> Thanks Sashaa for coming in. I have no doubt that with your Grandmom's passing that the spirits of darkness were 'trying' you, as the power of her presence was no longer there 'physically' to disband them. *However, you knew to call on the name of Jesus of whom demons tremble in terror and know to back off, least they die before their time, which is their biggest fear. *
> 
> Also, *demons are known to disperse scents,* especially in darkness.
> 
> I can't help but feel 'mad' for how dare they try and mess with you, Sashaa? I was sitting here reading like this  and ready to do this :hardslap: , letting them know don't mess with Sashaa and Baby "J" whose no longer a baby... (smiles and wink).


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> ^^^I only post once in awhile (today is a record now) in this forum as I mentioned previously (have several reason) but I will post when I think that something is important enough for me to participate in. It could be that there was something evil in the home and that at the moment you sensed your grandmother and her perfume, there were there protecting you. I'm not sure, but why the "dark shadow?" I know that the devil can use light as well.
> 
> As far as I know, we have one guardian angel appointed to us when we are born...will have to check to make sure. I believe G-d allows us to sense the intercession of our relatives and others who are in G-d's grace. As far as dark shadows and instilling fear and senses of dread, it's probably not from G-d. I've experienced quite a few apparitions as well as demonic oppression. I wasn't afraid when it was from G-d. That's why I'm thinking the dark shadow might have been evil but that G-d allowed you to experience the intercession of your grandmother as she was praying for you.


 
Yes I am catholic. Actually I'm more spiritual than anything else. I believe that we are all put here to spread love and follow gods lead. I also believe Jesus was our example of how to live. Beyond that I think that our walk with god is the most important thing and we should talk with and trust god as a loyal friend companion leader etc...

I do believe I have a guardian angel that guides me in times of need and helps god direct my steps. The thing is with this voice it was not a feeling of dread at all but comfort and compassion. I was in a really dark place and with the help of this voice I've done a complete 180. It helped me to find love and acceptance of myself. It helped show me how much I'm loved and how special I am to god. It told me things like there are prayer warriors around you. Lift your head and let the lord guide you because you are special in his eyes. He would never let a hair on your head be harmed.

I dont know if it was My uncle or what but it seemed to be of god. It constantly talked of god and told me god was with me when I would go out. It would push me to do things that I would normally be in total parilyzing fear to do and I would feel no fear. 

I understand what you all are saying but it really hadnt been my experience. I do also think that I had a demonic spirit with me as well that would tell me its never going to get better and I should just end it. Take the pills take the pills. You're a nobody and will always be one. 

My mothers best friend is a reverend and she told my mother before I told her about what was going on with me that she believed it was a spiritual battle and that she would continue to keep me in her prayers.

I think theres alot we dont know about the spiritual world but I am thoroughly protected by this spirit/angel whatever.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 5, 2012)

Sashaa08 said:


> I don't remember audibly hearing any spirits but I have sensed spirits and I have seen some. I feel led to share this: I was babysitting my nephew at his stepfather's house. I have never been comfortable at that house because I always felt something dark there. Well, my nephew was probably about 12-14 months old and we were sitting in the front room. As I walked to the kitchen I saw a dark shadow at the top of the stairs. I tried to ignore it and went back to the front room and sat with my nephew. Out of the corner of my eye, I could see the dark shadow at the base of the stairs. I gasped "Jesus" and grabbed my nephew. At that moment, the scent of my grandmother's perfume filled the room. At that time, she had been dead for at least 15 years. She was a powerful prayer warrior and an annointed woman. Her perfume was a unique mixture of perfume oils and nobody else smelled the way she did. I do not believe that she was in the room with me-she is in Heaven. However, the Spirit and my angels did not want me to fear (in the bible God's messengers are always saying "fear not"). They knew that the smell would let me know that I was not alone and that me and my nephew were being fiercely protected. The smell lingered and the shadow went back to the top of the stairs and disappeared. The smell lingered until my heart stopped racing and I finally calmed down. Again, I do not believe that it was my grandmother's spirit as she is in Heaven. The perfume of my grandmother was a nonthreatening way to show me, "We are here. We are always here with you. Don't ever be afraid. Even though you can't always see us/feel us/hear us; we are here." I believe that these were my guardian angels and my nephew's guardian angels of "revealing" their presence.* Could the devil or a demon mimic my grandmother's scent? I believe that they could. Could they mimic the peace that passes all understanding, that "cast your cares on me/behold I've already overcome the world/nothing shall by any means harm you"?* NO WAY.


 
To the bolded the enemy will try to mimic anything to deceive. I read a story about a lady who lost someone and she is a Christian. Well she kept seeing this person she lost in the room with her and at first she was happy and felt peace but she soon discerned that this was not of God. Well the next time it happened she asked God to reveal exactly what it was and God opened her eyes to a ugly demon that was there to deceive. It came looking just like her loved one but God revealed it and it was something ugly and demonic. I read about this years ago and just remembered it.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 5, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> To the bolded the enemy will try to mimic anything to deceive. I read a story about a lady who lost someone and she is a Christian. Well she kept seeing this person she lost in the room with her and at first she was happy and felt peace but she soon discerned that this was not of God. Well the next time it happened she asked God to reveal exactly what it was and God opened her eyes to a ugly demon that was there to deceive. It came looking just like her loved one but God revealed it and it was something ugly and demonic. I read about this years ago and just remembered it.



That is terrifying! I certainly believe the enemy can mimic a counterfeit peace and comfort but there's nothing quite like the real thing. But I like that the Christian in your story tested the spirit and asked God to reveal to her what it was. Also, this sounds like a mature Christian who could "discern" that something wasn't right. 

Thank you for sharing this-even if a baby Christian cannot discern that something is wrong, they should immediately ask God to open their eyes to reveal the truth to them and as in the story you shared, God will make it very clear what is going on. Even if you think it is a "friendly" presence, you should ask God for clarity-He will never lie.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks Sashaa for coming in.   I have no doubt that with your Grandmom's passing that the spirits of darkness were 'trying' you, as the power of her presence was no longer there 'physically' to disband them.    However, you knew to call on the name of Jesus of whom demons tremble in terror and know to back off, least they die before their time, which is their biggest fear.
> 
> Also, demons are known to disperse scents, especially in darkness.
> 
> I can't help but feel 'mad' for how dare they try and mess with you, Sashaa?  I was sitting here reading like this    and ready to do this :hardslap: , letting them know don't mess with Sashaa and Baby "J" whose no longer a baby...  (smiles  and  wink).



Exactly! My grandmother was a force to be reckoned with-but I knew it wasn't "her." The shadow scared me, not the scent, but I certainly knew it wasn't my grandmother. Some people I tell the story to would respond "aah, your grandmother is watching over you. How sweet." And they are offended when I say "no she is not." But she doesn't need to-God is doing a very fine job of watching over me by Himself, thank you very much!! He doesn't need her help. 

My sister and I taught "Baby J" how to say Jesus very early on. He once told us of dreams he had where pigs with red eyes were all around him. We told him to not call Mommy or Daddy but to say Jesus. Messing with little babies-I outta 

One time when he was about 3 he was upstairs napping and my sister heard him call out Jesus! She ran upstairs and he said, "Mommy! I said Jesus and they left!"  He never had dreams about pigs with red eyes again.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> ^^^I only post once in awhile (today is a record now) in this forum as I mentioned previously (have several reason) but I will post when I think that something is important enough for me to participate in.  It could be that there was something evil in the home and that at the moment you sensed your grandmother and her perfume, there were there protecting you.  I'm not sure, but why the "dark shadow?"  I know that the devil can use light as well.
> 
> As far as I know, we have one guardian angel appointed to us when we are born...will have to check to make sure.  I believe G-d allows us to sense the intercession of our relatives and others who are in G-d's grace.  As far as dark shadows and instilling fear and senses of dread, it's probably not from G-d.  I've experienced quite a few apparitions as well as demonic oppression.  I wasn't afraid when it was from G-d.  That's why I'm thinking the dark shadow might have been evil but that G-d allowed you to experience the intercession of your grandmother as she was praying for you.



The dark shadow was definitely demonic-I do not doubt that. Yes, demons can manifest in more pleasant ways as to be nonthreatening but this one wanted me to be afraid. When you have a demon in a home where somebody has been "entertaining" it (I don't know a better word for it), then it can get really bold. Besides, at the time I was young and my nephew was a baby. I think that demon felt that there were two naive and defenseless people in the house and it was going to terrorize us.

The perfume could definitely have been a sign of protection-but it would be from God and not from her.  Also, my grandmother was not praying for me at that time because she had gone on to glory already. 

It was probably confusing the way I explained it. I just get concerned when people hear from relatives who have passed away because I have known people who were deceived by it and have given access to spirits that they would not knowingly give access to.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 5, 2012)

BronxJazzy said:


> Yes I am catholic. Actually I'm more spiritual than anything else. I believe that we are all put here to spread love and follow gods lead. I also believe Jesus was our example of how to live. Beyond that I think that our walk with god is the most important thing and we should talk with and trust god as a loyal friend companion leader etc...
> 
> I do believe I have a guardian angel that guides me in times of need and helps god direct my steps. The thing is with this voice it was not a feeling of dread at all but comfort and compassion. I was in a really dark place and with the help of this voice I've done a complete 180. It helped me to find love and acceptance of myself. It helped show me how much I'm loved and how special I am to god. It told me things like there are prayer warriors around you. Lift your head and let the lord guide you because you are special in his eyes. He would never let a hair on your head be harmed.
> 
> ...



I think the sisters here are not saying that it is definitely evil or manipulative. It is just that whether you think that the spirit is friendly or not, you should test it. Ask God to reveal the truth to you-that way, there will be no confusion or doubt.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 5, 2012)

A close friend of mine is having issues with a ghost in her house.  She said that her son keeps talking about seeing someone in the house, specifically in her room. He is only 3 years old and he gets very shy when she starts to question him.  She's young and wasn't raised in the church so she didn't know what to make of this.  She said that when she asked her son who this ghost is he said "he said he's the Holy Spirit" I got goosebumps!!  She hears foot steps at night, her door opens and closes by itself, and her son keeps telling her that the thing is in her bedroom looking at him.

I gave her some prayers to say over the house.  She's been having bad luck with jobs, her car was stolen, she's been struggling lately.  It looks like this demonic thing talking to her son has latched on to them.  I have been praying for her and her baby.


----------



## ktykaty (Mar 5, 2012)

@BronxJazzy: 

I didn't read it all, just a few posts. Here is my two cents

You can hear and talk to spirits, some come from God, some are evil spirits.
You can hear from a deceased person. If and only if this deceased person is in God (a saint in heaven), they come from God. If they are not a saint, it's an evil spirit.

You need to test this spirit according to 1 John 4. Ask them if they can acknowledge that Jesus Christ is Lord.
*
2 This is how you can recognize the Spirit of God: Every spirit that acknowledges that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God, 3 but every spirit that does not acknowledge Jesus is not from God. *

ETA: Don't test this spirit just once. The devil is the king of deceit and the father of all lies. Test this spirit every single time.


Many blessings to you, to your aunt and to your loved ones.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 5, 2012)

ITA, the holy spirit does not need to be hanging around in her house as christians the HS dwelling place is in 'us' the person, and her 'luck' (I use that word loosely as I do not believe in luck) would change, the HS is not a person who is spooky and is some dark apparition, maybe she needs to have someone from a reptuable church come and pray for the house and her son...



BostonMaria said:


> A close friend of mine is having issues with a ghost in her house. She said that her son keeps talking about seeing someone in the house, specifically in her room. He is only 3 years old and he gets very shy when she starts to question him. She's young and wasn't raised in the church so she didn't know what to make of this. She said that when she asked her son who this ghost is he said "he said *he's the Holy Spirit"* I got goosebumps!! She hears foot steps at night, her door opens and closes by itself, and her son keeps telling her that the thing is in her bedroom looking at him.
> 
> I gave her some prayers to say over the house. She's been having bad luck with jobs, her car was stolen, she's been struggling lately.* It looks like this demonic thing talking to her son has latched on to them.* I have been praying for her and her baby.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ITA, the holy spirit does not need to be hanging around in her house as christians *the HS dwelling place is in 'us' the person,* and her 'luck' (I use that word loosely as I do not believe in luck) would change, *the HS is not a person who is spooky and is some dark apparition*, maybe she needs to have someone from a reptuable church come and pray for the house and her son...



Thanks wasn't enough.  It is critical that we realize the HS is *in* us.  BostonMaria, I am scared for your friend.  Please urge her to see a reputable pastor as Iwanthealthyhair67 suggested.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 5, 2012)

I also wanted to mention that there is a couple that have written books on Law of Attraction and their advice is to consult their "spirit" called Abraham Hicks.  I find it convenient that they use "Abraham" as the name.  Anyway this "good spirit" calls God "the universe" and all this crazy stuff.  I gave the book the side eye and threw it in the garbage.  

My sister (she's probably reading this LOL) told me that she was going to read the book anyway because it was interesting.  I told her I couldn't because no "Angel" from Heaven is going to call God "the universe" unless of course it was a fallen angel. No thanks!

Abraham Hicks link: http://www.abraham-hicks.com/lawofattractionsource/about_abraham.php

ETA: The young girl I mentioned in my previous post is a nice young lady who believes in God, but has not gone to church in years. I am going to ask her if its ok to have someone pray over her house. Its tricky because she's never even believed in demons until this happened.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2012)

BronxJazzy said:


> Yes I am catholic. Actually I'm more spiritual than anything else. I believe that we are all put here to spread love and follow gods lead. I also believe Jesus was our example of how to live.
> 
> *Beyond that I think that our walk with god is the most important thing and we should talk with and trust god as a loyal friend companion leader etc...*
> 
> ...



At the bolded...  "Good Girl"    

You just shot the devil in the eye by *confessing the uncertainity of your Uncle Lee speaking to you.  *  God is leading you to the truth.    Our passed loved ones do not speak to us.     I wholeheartly agree that it was the Holy Spirit of God speaking to you, this would be supported by scripture.  

Precious Bronx, thank you for allowing us to share our hearts with you as our sister.   I Do believe that it was God, Himself, by way of the Holy Spirit who spoke to your heart and saved you from snares of depression and destruction.   satan desires to sift 'us' as wheat.  But God has a better plan and destiny for each of us.   You being here is a gift among us and I am just blessed that you are 'healed' and you will remain healed and delivered and protected under the wings of God...

The ladies here just love you...    You are so worth it.  Keep posting your feelings.   Not for critique, but for sharing and getting to the Truth of God's Word.  

I'm so glad that you are okay and that God truly got you through this.  satan will never have the credit for God's wonderous love.  

:blowkiss:    l


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> A close friend of mine is having issues with a ghost in her house.  She said that her son keeps talking about seeing someone in the house, specifically in her room. He is only 3 years old and he gets very shy when she starts to question him.  She's young and wasn't raised in the church so she didn't know what to make of this.
> 
> She said that when she asked her son who this ghost is he said "he said he's the Holy Spirit" I got goosebumps!!  She hears foot steps at night, her door opens and closes by itself, and her son keeps telling her that the thing is in her bedroom looking at him.
> 
> I gave her some prayers to say over the house.  She's been having bad luck with jobs, her car was stolen, she's been struggling lately.  It looks like this demonic thing talking to her son has latched on to them.  I have been praying for her and her baby.



Father God, in the Name of Jesus, please surround ths mother and child with you Holy Presence.   Thank you that Maria's friend will receive Jesus as Lord and that they are sealed and protected in the Blood of Jesus.   Father thank you the satan has no other choice than to flee and never to return again in Jesus' Name.

Protect her little boy; let him be taught the power of the Name of Jesus and that these spirits will subject to your Word and your Command to leave this family in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> *I also wanted to mention that there is a couple that have written books on Law of Attraction and their advice is to consult their "spirit" called Abraham Hicks.  I find it convenient that they use "Abraham" as the name.  Anyway this "good spirit" calls God "the universe" and all this crazy stuff.  I gave the book the side eye and threw it in the garbage.  *
> 
> My sister (she's probably reading this LOL) told me that she was going to read the book anyway because it was interesting.  I told her I couldn't because no "Angel" from Heaven is going to call God "the universe" unless of course it was a fallen angel. No thanks!
> 
> ...



Maria, is it any small wonder why I 'take off'   when Christians defend the LOA...          I won't start.  

But I'm just saying, especially at the bolded... folks are befriending demons and welcoming them into their lives just by agreeing with this mess. 


Note to 'self'...   

"_Back to Love, Shimmie.... Back to spreading love.  Don't get started on the LOA.....   Shimmie go back to love ...   _


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm going to say this once.....and please don't take offence to what I am saying here:

@BronxJazzy, please don't go around speaking to spirits, whether you feel that they are good ones or bad. This is only going to open up a whole lot of issues, you do not want to deal with...trust me.  God does NOT send spirits to speak to people, but He will allow angels to speak to give a message or keep you from danger.  When we know the voice of God, we will know that they come from Him!  

*"God is spirit, and those who worship Him must worship in spirit and truth."*   John 4:24   NASB

We must learn to denounce voices that come and try to redirect your focus from totally hearing from God, to hearing other voices that are not from Him.

I am praying for you because I see that you are under spiritual attack right now.  You have been given wisdom throughout this thread and my hope is that you will take what you are hearing, open your bible, talk to the Father and *ask Him* what it is that *He* wants you to hear.  He is a great big wonderful God and can certainly speak to you Himself.

May you open your heart to hearing the voice of the Good Shepherd, so the voice of a stranger you will not follow.  

God bless you, always.

N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, I'm done here.  There are some things you can share with people that will just not be understood.  I have to learn from Jesus and the way He handled it. erplexed

I am growing continually.  I don't know it all, but I am constantly learning about my God.  The one thing I know is that He is bigger than anything I could even imagine.  My imagination is nothing...He is everything!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 7, 2012)

I completely agree Nice&wavy. There are things people will never be able to understand. All you can do is go to god for understanding and be open to it. We get so tied up in what we see that we cant see things from other peoples perspective. That's not the way to be. 

To be honest we dont know what happens when we die. All we can do is guess. We dont know what is right or wrong in god all we can do is glorify him in the way we see fit. As long as we love god with all of our heart and soul. Try to do what is right in him. And love others as we love ourselves. We are doing the best we can and god sees that. 

I cant recite a bunch of scriptures but I can spread love and peace to those I touch. I knwo god sees my heart and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ITA, the holy spirit does not need to be hanging around in her house as christians the HS dwelling place is in 'us' the person, and her 'luck' (I use that word loosely as I do not believe in luck) would change, the HS is not a person who is spooky and is some dark apparition, maybe she needs to have someone from a reptuable church come and pray for the house and her son...



True... After reading the post again, even if she were to 'move' into another home, these spiritual encounters would 'follow' her.   Somewhere there seems to be an attachment of spiritual followings in her family's generation or from the paternal side of her son [i.e. her son's father].  

In the name of Jesus, this will be cut off and removed / wiped away by the Blood of Jesus.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> The only spirit we need to listen to is the Holy Spirit.* It will always line up with God's word*


 
Alicialynn86
Meaning that it will say things that are in the Bible?


----------



## aribell (Mar 7, 2012)

BronxJazzy said:


> I completely agree Nice&wavy. There are things people will never be able to understand. All you can do is go to god for understanding and be open to it. We get so tied up in what we see that we cant see things from other peoples perspective. That's not the way to be.
> 
> To be honest we dont know what happens when we die. All we can do is guess. We dont know what is right or wrong in god all we can do is glorify him in the way we see fit. As long as we love god with all of our heart and soul. Try to do what is right in him. And love others as we love ourselves. We are doing the best we can and god sees that.
> 
> I cant recite a bunch of scriptures but I can spread love and peace to those I touch. I knwo god sees my heart and thats all that matters to me.



It's wonderful that you want to love the Lord with everything that you have.  It's so important on our spiritual journey that our love for Him be according to how He's revealed Himself.  Jesus said that those who love Him will obey His commands.  He wants us to get to know Him, especially through His word, so that we won't have to guess at what pleases Him--so that we'll know what His commands are.  He wants us to glorify Him according to how _He_ sees fit.

It's fine if a person doesn't know a lot of Bible verses; what the Lord desires is that wherever we are in our knowledge of Him, that we would diligently search His word to learn more.  He doesn't want you or anyone else to remain in the dark about what pleases or displeases Him.  He will show you the absolute right way if you pray and read Scripture, seeking the truth.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was just listening to an online bible study and I was reading from Genesis and I realized that this may help....

God specifically told Adam and Eve not to eat from the tree which gives knowledge of good and evil (which is the word). But the Devil came to Eve in a familar way (or a way that was not scary to her) as a snake and mentioned that *God said* it was cool and you will not die (this is not the word, it doesnt line up with the things of the Bible) and will be more like him. It was not the Lords doing because the words were not from him and didnt belong of him. Eve was tricked and now we live in the world of today. I say that to just show how he (the Devil) can fool us by mentioning God but if the words are different than whats in the book then do not entertain.

I am learning more and more each day and I am so thankful for the CF, online resources, and the bibles for helping me become this way!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 8, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover

Yes 



ZebraPrintLover said:


> @Alicialynn86
> Meaning that it will say things that are in the Bible?


----------



## MSee (Mar 9, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Well did you change your mind...?
> 
> Thanks Love. I was reading the words in your post, 'first and 'was'.
> 
> ...


 
 NOOOOO. I just felt that you said basically all that was needed to say in the first post and was suprised at your asking for input in a later post. I have to watch how I write


----------



## MSee (Mar 9, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> A close friend of mine is having issues with a ghost in her house. She said that her son keeps talking about seeing someone in the house, specifically in her room. He is only 3 years old and he gets very shy when she starts to question him. She's young and wasn't raised in the church so she didn't know what to make of this. She said that when she asked her son who this ghost is he said "he said he's the Holy Spirit" I got goosebumps!! She hears foot steps at night, her door opens and closes by itself, and her son keeps telling her that the thing is in her bedroom looking at him.
> 
> I gave her some prayers to say over the house. She's been having bad luck with jobs, her car was stolen, she's been struggling lately. It looks like this demonic thing talking to her son has latched on to them. I have been praying for her and her baby.


 
Along with other advise given she must teach Him to say the name of Jesus when this thing appears. He is not to young to be instructed that he can say Jesus is Lord when that spirit visits. I think Sashaa08 mentioned a simillar thing. I have my own personal stories but Lately I've summarised my response to all manner of spiritual attacks against me and mine into 'power belongs to God and the name of Jesus is above all things as expressed in expressed in Ephesians 1:20-22; Philippians 2:9'. Your friend needs to use that name also and pray over her house making Jesus the authority over her dwelling place.

Sorry for not typing out the scriptures but I only skimmed the thread earlier after responding to Shimmie and had to rush off. I interrupted my date night to come back because your post was 'haunting' me. my DH is calling gotta run.


----------

